# Which clinic has the best IUI success rates?



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi there, I'm 37 and single and planning on TTC with a coparent starting in July. However I'm only willing to try this for 6 months before moving onto other methods if we are not successful. I like the sound of IUI but have limited funds and so want to invest my money wisely. Which clinic offers the highest success rates for IUI? So far the figures I've seen range from 8-35% per cycle.

Can anyone please advise.

Thanks


----------



## hiltra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Heidi

http://www.argc.co.uk/ivf-treatment-results

I'm not sure about IUI success rates, but we went with ARGC for ICSI (they cover all fertility treatment) and the link above willl show you how good they are...

Wishing you lots of Luck xxx


----------

